

Barclays' Finger Vein Scanner - dsirijus
http://www.businessinsider.com/barclays-finger-vein-scanner-2014-9

======
jjgreen
What a great idea, give violent and dangerous people a pecuniary interest in
gaining control of a piece of your body.

